

Ask PG: "Response to an RFS" or not? - roryreiff

The idea we are applying with (W13) happens to fit very well within the contraints of YC's RFS 1 (Future of Journalism). The match is coincidental though: we didn't set out to be a solution to RFS 1.<p>Question: Should we say we are in response to RFS 1? Will it affect your view of our application and/or thought process? Thanks!
======
pg
That may be the best sort of match.

